# Caller ID worked for the first time ever on my 921!



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

As I start thinking about trading in my 921 for a 622, I notice for the first time in the 1.5 years that I have had the unit, the called ID function actually worked!

All other caller ID devices in the house have worked fine for the entire 1.5 years. Just as I start thinking about getting rid of it, a function that never worked starts working.

Just too funny!:lol:


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Coincidence?

*08/09/2006: 1124 Software Version L2.78 for DVR921*
*
Effective Thursday, August 10th, Engineering plans to spool the FULL PHASE of software version L2.78 for the DVR921 receiver. This is primarily a non-forced maintenance release available at ALL satellite locations.

At this time L2.78 will be the valid software version for the DVR921.*


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's always worked on mine. Perhaps your 921's phone line connection was at fault. My 921 shares a jack with my PC, so when I'm on line the 921 is disconnected.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

anyone know what this update did? I am still waiting to see what 277 did.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Mikey said:


> Coincidence?
> 
> *08/09/2006: 1124 Software Version L2.78 for DVR921*
> *
> ...


Actually to amend my earlier comment. L2.78 has still not been loaded onto my unit.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

penguin44 said:


> Actually to amend my earlier comment. L2.78 has still not been loaded onto my unit.


I'm still waiting too. On pins and needles of course, as my 921 has been running very close to perfect lately. ssshhhhhh!:grin:


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

Still waiting.............


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yup same here....


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

penguin44 said:


> Actually to amend my earlier comment. L2.78 has still not been loaded onto my unit.


L2.78 arrived on mine sometime this morning. Can't see any changes (yet).


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

Same here. Wish we new what it fixed. I hate the general descriptions, general engineering update or whatever.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

I received 2.78 too. All of my HD channels are sqwished with black bars on the side. I am performing a full power reset to correct the problem. Hopefully this is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## penguin44 (Oct 29, 2005)

(fingers crossed) no problems to report as of yet. System seems a little slow to respond but that was happening before 278.


----------



## Trebornmel (May 19, 2005)

Mine seams to be working well so far. The stretched SD video problem (that had returned recently) is gone, and the full reset fixed my sqwished HD video.


----------



## hometronix (Sep 8, 2006)

Mine has always worked. Love it.


----------

